# Dentists trying to "Rip you off"



## goodman (Oct 3, 2009)

Please can anybody help me in this situation? I know I have been going on about this before but I do not know what to do. The situation is, I left the UK 18 months ago and was lucky enough to have a very good NHS dentist. No problems and just the usual clean. Arrrived here and what happens, first appointment quote for $800 to have a deep clean (something I have never heard of!!) My husband came out of his appointment with a quote for $3000 but at least they scaled and polished his teeth.He had been in the Army for 24 years so surely, if there was anything major to do it would have been done. If I do not get this procedure done my teeth will fall out (they look fine to me). Why is it I can go for 41 years with the NHS and have hardly any treatment, move out here and you need to take out a 2nd mortgage to pay for your teeth? They basically blackmail you, you cannot get a general scale and polish (which is paid for by the insurance company) unless you get what they recommend i.e. "Deep Cleaning", which means you have to put your hand in pocket. What really makes me suspicious about the whole thing is the first dentist I went to the nurse asked me if I ever had a deep clean. Then the dentist said I needed one and the office manager barged in saying it was $888.00 plus $177 for an electric toothbrush, "he wants you to get one of these!! I think the NHS are doing something wrong, think how much money they could make marketing these toothbrushes!! Went for a 2nd opinion, thought she she was nice to start with but then she started to turn into the "Witch from Wizard of Oz" "you need a deep cleaning, my lovely" I have been in contact with my UK Dentist and he says it is very unlikely I would need this treatment. I am going to send him a copy of the X-rays and see what he thinks. I think you have to be very careful in this State as everything is money orientated or cosmetic. It is strange when I look at the cost of procedures on the insurance papers and "Deep Cleaning is the most expensive and this is the most promoted procedure, something is wrong. And it is not the money I am worried about, but the pain and ripping perfectly good gums away from my teeth which will probably cause more problems to my mouth while the dentists enjoy the monetary benifits! Might even consider going back to the UK for a few days!!!

Any comments would be greatly appreciated as my appointment is looming. By the way, I also had a similar experience at the vets for my dog, went in for 2 vaccinations and ended up with 6!!! It was carried out so quickly, I did not have time to think about disputing it until I drove home and thought "what a rip off".


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Find the local community college where they do dental hygienist associate degrees and ask them when they're doing practice. They'll throw and sign out and offer a regular cleaning for 30 bucks or so.


----------



## goodman (Oct 3, 2009)

Thank you, I will try that.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

I was recently charge $65 in hospital for a mucous recovery system 

I had to call to find out that was a box of tissues


----------



## frenchie (Dec 12, 2008)

Three years ago, I was charged for a pregnancy urine test (yes, the same dip in the urine test you can pay at the store) without my knowledge. $125!

Don't get me started on how healthcare is so expensive here. There is a reason why I want the "social healthcare" back...

To get back to the OP, do you have health insurance? If you do, keep shopping till you find an honest dentist. I am afraid they may have heard an accent and figured it was a golden opportunity. Sad but may be true.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

frenchie said:


> Three years ago, I was charged for a pregnancy urine test (yes, the same dip in the urine test you can pay at the store) without my knowledge. $125!
> 
> Don't get me started on how healthcare is so expensive here. There is a reason why I want the "social healthcare" back...
> 
> To get back to the OP, do you have health insurance? If you do, keep shopping till you find an honest dentist. I am afraid they may have heard an accent and figured it was a golden opportunity. Sad but may be true.


Pregnancy tests are standard practice to protect an unborn the mother may not yet know about. Unless you state that you have been monopausal for a period of over 12 months.


----------



## frenchie (Dec 12, 2008)

twostep said:


> Pregnancy tests are standard practice to protect an unborn the mother may not yet know about. Unless you state that you have been monopausal for a period of over 12 months.


I have no problem for testing. I have an issue for how much they charge when it is the same dip test that you can buy at the store for $15.  It is an interesting tidbit you shared though, I had no idea. Thanks!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

frenchie said:


> I have no problem for testing. I have an issue for how much they charge when it is the same dip test that you can buy at the store for $15.  It is an interesting tidbit you shared though, I had no idea. Thanks!


Cheap, pardon me inexpensive chardonnay on our patio or at town's have-to-be-seen-at bar:>) Location, location and timing:>)

Injuring/aborting a fetus during/by a medical proceedure can run the gammit from involuntary manslaughter to murder.


Back to OP. Noone can force medical/dental treatment upon a patient. The words NO and THANK YOU were amongst the first ones I learned in English class. My dentist has my teeth cleaned (once a year and paid for by insurance). Everything else we discuss prior to treatment. You posted the same thing a while back. Time to change dentists or fly home? 

Have you researched CA law for pet vaccination? Not my neighborhood.


----------

